# Tivo has kind of moved to Facebook



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

i have noticed something recently and I am not sure it is obvious to everyone. Over the last year TiVo has added a couple of new Facebook groups that I belong too and have been focusing their efforts in those spaces.

I have two thoughts why TiVo is creating alternative channels to this site. First, Facebook and social media is more active, easily accessible and the current thing. Second, nobody from Tivo can come to this site anymore without just unmercifully being hammered by internet ninjas fully of hate.

I give TiVocommimity another year... I used to come here every day, now I do quite a bit less. I get current info a lot quicker other locations...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It's partly because, I expect, it's cheaper than running their own site. They snuffed their own user forum within the last year ... after letting it die on the vine for a year+.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I suspect they created that channel for similar reasons - control.

I have been here for a decade and every time a TiVo rep tries to join the community they aren’t well received. Facebook has a couple of things that bring value for them - traffics their forum failed for lack of traffic, and control.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

What facebook page are you referring to? I follow the standard Tivo page but very little is posted there except ads.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Facebook groups:

TiVo.Innovate

TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

this forum is not ran by TIVO


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> this forum is not ran by TIVO


I don't think anyone said they did. In fact, I think that was the point. The Facebook pages they can control, and get rid of the worst of the negativity. Here, since they lack that control, they cannot.

I just hope they balance it to a degree. SOME negativity is not bad, and can be valuable feedback. If they're just doing it so they can get rid of everyone who doesn't drink the Kool-Aid, that's bad.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Facebook groups:
> 
> TiVo.Innovate
> 0
> ...


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I think some post on here are the competition or someone repeating the same thing over and over again with a new screen name. At least on Facebook you have to post your name and stand by what you said. Russian trolls excluded


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

ajwees41 said:


> this forum is not ran by TIVO


And that's what makes this forum so valuable to TiVo owners and potential TiVo customers.

If this forum were run by TiVo no one would get the help they seek.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Facebook is a broader audience than a forum. All types of forums have this problem. I have been on forums since the 80’s


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I enjoy the contact with tivo in the innovator group. It’s actually really neat to have that kind of contact with a consumer product company. 

I never used the official tivo forums. This place is a very good user community and has been an essential part of my tivo experience.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

El Maestro said:


> I enjoy the contact with tivo in the innovator group. It's actually really neat to have that kind of contact with a consumer product company.
> I never used the official tivo forums. This place is a very good user community and has been an essential part of my tivo experience.


It's due to dedicated and hard working administrators. You have no idea how TiVo's support forum was like. It would help if TiVo_Ted had some help with corporate issues. It's not like we are going to affect TiVo's bottom line. Members of TCF get such pride in finding bugs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

stile99 said:


> I don't think anyone said they did. In fact, I think that was the point.


Well, the first post in the thread can be read as them thinking that Tivo has something to do with this site.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

and those of us that don't do facebook.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> Well, the first post in the thread can be read as them thinking that Tivo has something to do with this site.


That wasn't my intention, but I suppose I could have been more clear.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No facebook so can't participate so disappointing to see.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't let yourself get cucked by Zuck.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Facebook groups:
> 
> TiVo.Innovate
> 
> TiVo.IFTTT.Innovate


Thanks, joined those groups.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I have been here for a decade and every time a TiVo rep tries to join the community they aren't well received.


Overstatement of the year (so far) - reps here do take heat, sure, but those that stick around and provide useful info/updates like Tivo_Ted are accepted and appreciated. Even if we don't agree about their direction, lack of meaningful guide data fixes, ignoring commonly reported bugs etc.

Said it before long ago - you have to be willing to take criticism in public forums, but in return if your company is doing the right things you'll be ok. And that's really at the heart of Tivo's problems, on balance they're sometimes doing that sometimes not. And that means breaking as much as they fix with every SW release.


----------

